# Lynda Carter Wonder Woman kit news?



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Any new developments on the Moebius Lynda Carter model kit? I'm hoping it gets completely resculpted as the prototype looked nothing like her. Short legs. Short torso. Oddly twisted neck. Face didnt look like her. Very surprised Jeff Yagher sculpt 
was this inaccurate as he usually does good work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I agree. Maybe that's why it kind of disappeared - maybe they're starting over. I hope so.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Maybe Moebius can use a resin printer like Hot Toys does to improve accuracy and likeness?


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

There is a fan made statue of Lynda running and it's beautiful. Maybe Moebius can buy that off the artist for use? It's the 1970s costume tho not the World War 2 costume. I think I saw it in a WW Facebook club.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

BatToys1966 said:


> Maybe Moebius can use a resin printer like Hot Toys does to improve accuracy and likeness?


I think that only works if there is a good scan of the face you are duplicating- I don't think she looks like she did then so it would still need to have an accurate sculpt to start with


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Maybe IPMS will have news on this kit...


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Cybermodel online has it listed as a 2nd quarter release. Of course they are just reporting what they've been told.


https://www.cybermodeler.com/special/kits/kit_space_subj.shtml


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Wonder what Pegasus plans for the Lynda Carter kit? Still hope it will be resculpted.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

I wonder why Moebius didn't sell to Polar lights?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did Polar Lights offer to buy them?


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

No idea but Polar Lights would have been a good fit with substantial funding. Especially with the Star Trek license.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

WW prototype shown at WonderFest?


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Found painted kit photos. Disappointing likeness. Nice painting tho.

https://experiencethewonder.com/exh...oman-8th-scale-figure-kit-statue-abc-costume/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why'd they make her bust too small? Seems like it'd be a selling point.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

John P said:


> Why'd they make her bust too small? Seems like it'd be a selling point.


I think the statue looks fine and well proportioned. Most real women aren't shaped the same way as superheroines. They'd fall over.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Why'd they make her bust too small? Seems like it'd be a selling point.


Surely they know at least a few pre-teen and teenage boys will be buying this kit, and they don't want to get yelled at by their parents. Also, after comparing photos of the sculpt to Lynda Carter in costume I don't think the sculpt is "less busty", but it does seem the upper edges of that part of the costume have been raised a bit to cover more of her "chest" and eliminate any hints of cleavage.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I think the likeness is just fine. The entire body looks good to me. I'm very impressed with it.


If anyone can make a better likeness, I'd be surprised. If a replacement head was made by an after-market supplier for those who don't think the likeness is good enough, I'm sure it would sell well. However I doubt it would be a big improvement.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NTRPRZ said:


> I think the statue looks fine and well proportioned. Most real women aren't shaped the same way as superheroines. They'd fall over.


Irrelevant. The point is, it's not supposed to look like "most real women," it's supposed to look like Lynda Carter, who was 5'9" and 37-25-36.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

can we blame a small tv set??


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That sculpt may be what was approved - the sculptor and manufacturer's hands are tied up if that is what the liscensor or Lynda carter approved.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

scooke123 said:


> That sculpt may be what was approved - the sculptor and manufacturer's hands are tied up if that is what the liscensor or Lynda carter approved.





Interesting choice of words. Wonder Woman and her fellow Amazons had their hands tied up in quite a number of tales.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

I agree with John P. They should have had a sculpter who is faithful to actresses likenesses like John Wright.

This barely looks like Lynda Carter.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

phrankenstign said:


> I think the likeness is just fine. The entire body looks good to me. I'm very impressed with it.
> 
> 
> If anyone can make a better likeness, I'd be surprised. If a replacement head was made by an after-market supplier for those who don't think the likeness is good enough, I'm sure it would sell well. However I doubt it would be a big improvement.


I agree, I think it is a very good likeness...









Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The likeness is good especially for a styrene kit!


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

This kit begs for aftermarket torso and face improvements.

I think the Hot Toys Lynda Carter Wonder Woman will be the one to wait for.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Irrelevant. The point is, it's not supposed to look like "most real women," it's supposed to look like Lynda Carter, who was 5'9" and 37-25-36.


It could have been worse...


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

John P said:


> Irrelevant. The point is, it's not supposed to look like "most real women," it's supposed to look like Lynda Carter, who was 5'9" and 37-25-36.


I stand by my original comment. It looks like Carter, both in the face and while looking somewhat lower.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree! I don't think you can get a much better sculpt in styrene. Plus I bet the majority of the builders out there won't be able to paint her face well enough to capture her look regardless of how well it is sculpted. If you want something more detailed spend $100 -- plus for a resin kit.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Without having it in my hand, I think the sculpt itself is pretty damn close and the body is as best as you could hope for in an injection molded kit.

In terms of the example, the eye makeup is way off, very glamour, not just highlighting the shape, which alters they way it appears in a photo. It's hard to tell in the photo, but the irises appear small as well.

I'm sure they'll be plenty of alternatives on the aftermarket, because "why not?" but from what I see this'll build into a nice representation out of the box with proper seam work and paint.

I certainly won't complain for $25 or whatever the street will be on it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BatToys1966 said:


> This kit begs for aftermarket torso and face improvements.
> 
> I think the Hot Toys Lynda Carter Wonder Woman will be the one to wait for.


I disagree about the likeness however I did find this one that also looks good, but not in styrene...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LYNDA-CA...Y-TWEETERHEAD-NEW-IN-SHIPPER-BOX/372245033529

Denis


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Did anyone else notice that this is the resin kit? The Styrene kit is 1/10th scale like the 1966 Batman kits. (They are using the same strategy for the 1966 Batgirl kit.)

Larry


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

As far as I know, it will only be released in styrene. Tweeterhead will be making a second Lynda Carter statue based on the CBS World War II costume.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> I disagree about the likeness however I did find this one that also looks good, but no in styrene...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LYNDA-CARTER-WONDER-WOMAN-MAQUETTE-STATUE-BY-TWEETERHEAD-NEW-IN-SHIPPER-BOX/372245033529
> 
> Denis


Now THAT looks more like her face and figure.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Did anyone else notice that this is the resin kit? The Styrene kit is 1/10th scale like the 1966 Batman kits. (They are using the same strategy for the 1966 Batgirl kit.)
> 
> Larry





BatToys1966 said:


> As far as I know, it will only be released in styrene. Tweeterhead will be making a second Lynda Carter statue based on the CBS World War II costume.



Read the text:


> *Moebius Models DC Comics: Lynda Carter as Wonder Woman 1/8 Scale Figure Kit Statue (ABC Costume)*
> 
> _*Release Date:* July 31, 2018_
> _Lynda Carter as Wonder Woman _ *resin model* kit based on her appearance in Season 1 of _The New Original Wonder Woman_ television series which aired on ABC in 1976.
> _Simple assembly and finishing required (glue and paint are not included)._


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> Did anyone else notice that this is the resin kit? The Styrene kit is 1/10th scale like the 1966 Batman kits. (They are using the same strategy for the 1966 Batgirl kit.)
> 
> Larry


I'm sure the resin was a misprint - at a price-point of $35 that would be way off. The Batgirl was over $100 and it was a 1/6 scale resin kit. I'm sure if they were issuing a WW in resin it would be 1/6 too.


----------



## BatToys1966 (May 10, 2017)

Here is Tweeterheads 2nd Lynda Carter Wonder Woman of WW2. This looks really nice. Hard to judge accuracy but they will show painted version on Thursday.

https://experiencethewonder.com/exh...-as-wonder-woman-maquette-statue-abc-costume/


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

BatToys1966 said:


> As far as I know, it will only be released in styrene. Tweeterhead will be making a second Lynda Carter statue based on the CBS World War II costume.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the early episodes of Wonder Woman were set during World War II and presented by ABC. That costume featured the solid gold wings on the eagle, a lot of stars on her low-cut panties, and dull, silver bracelets. Apart from the bracelets which were usually depicted as blue/black, the costume was very close to the comic book version. I think the title of the series was "The New, Original Wonder Woman".This was to differentiate it from the Cathy Lee Crosby TV-Movie. 



The later episodes shown on CBS were set during modern times (at that time the 1970s). The costume featured red interspersed in the eagle's wings, a lot less stars in her high-cut panties, and shiny gold bracelets. This costume differed substantially from the comic book version and was sometimes accessorized with a cape. The move to the CBS network came with a title change to "The New Adventures of Wonder Woman".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BatToys1966 said:


> Here is Tweeterheads 2nd Lynda Carter Wonder Woman of WW2. This looks really nice. Hard to judge accuracy but they will show painted version on Thursday.
> 
> https://experiencethewonder.com/exh...-as-wonder-woman-maquette-statue-abc-costume/


The painted version is up, and damn near perfect.


----------

